# [SOLVED] CorelDraw X5 Problem



## Nato85 (May 28, 2012)

Hey Guys

I have a customer who has CorelDraw X5 installed on her computer.

Every time she goes to open a certain file it comes up with

"Invalid Fill ID"

I have researched the error and it does give me these options.

1) Open the file again in CorelDRAW 5. (The 'File contains an Invalid Outline ID or Invalid Fill ID' error appears.) 

2) Click 'Ignore'. 

3) Select the 'Layout' menu and select 'Color Styles...'. (The 'Styles' dialog box appears.) 

4) Click the 'Colors' tab. 

5) Right-click on the first color style that appears and select 'Delete' from the pop-up menu that appears. 

6) Repeat step 4) for each of the color styles that appears for that graphic. 

7) Close the 'Styles' dialog box. 

8) Select the 'File' menu and select 'Save'. (The next time this file is opened, the error message will not appear.) 


However this does not work because when you click OK on the error itself, it terminates the program.

She can apparently open other files which would lead me to believe its a faulty file, but dont know if changing options while she has another file open may fix it. But because I dont use Corel myself, this is why i am asking.

Any help would be appreciated


----------



## Nato85 (May 28, 2012)

*Re: CorelDraw X5 Problem*

any ideas?


----------

